# cheap customers



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't stand when a customer calls and says they have a plumbing problem in there home, that it won't take me long and that its easy to do.:whistling2: If its easy to do then why are you calling me? :laughing: 
Then when I show them the bill they say it's too much and they could of done the job themselves, after they seen it done by me.

Do you guys got pain in the ass customers like this?:furious:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope, it's just you....................



ap plumbing said:


> I can't stand when a customer calls and says they have a plumbing problem in there home, that it won't take me long and that its easy to do.:whistling2: If its easy to do then why are you calling me? :laughing:
> Then when I show them the bill they say it's too much and they could of done the job themselves, after they seen it done by me.
> 
> Do you guys got pain in the ass customers like this?:furious:


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah I thnk it is just you ap :whistling2: All of my customers are perfect. Just like my 13 year old son :lol:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I have never had this happen to me never


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

me neither. breid............:rockon:


----------



## chuckscott (Oct 20, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> I can't stand when a customer calls and says they have a plumbing problem in there home, that it won't take me long and that its easy to do.:whistling2: If its easy to do then why are you calling me? :laughing:
> Then when I show them the bill they say it's too much and they could of done the job themselves, after they seen it done by me.
> 
> Do you guys got pain in the ass customers like this?:furious:


Only when I worked for a 399.00 an hour shop..... Tell em to shut up and give you a check...


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

You guys have customers 

My money just falls from trees :thumbup:


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

no customers here either, i'm independently wealthy and plumb & play in $hit to pass the time.......


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

It was easy?
Your confusing me with your wife, she calls me to do the job because she's easy


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> I can't stand when a customer calls and says they have a plumbing problem in there home, that it won't take me long and that its easy to do.:whistling2: If its easy to do then why are you calling me? :laughing:
> Then when I show them the bill they say it's too much and they could of done the job themselves, after they seen it done by me.
> 
> Do you guys got pain in the ass customers like this?:furious:


And this is why I don't miss T&M. Upfront price means no sticker shock. If customer agreed to the price in advance this would have never happened.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> And this is why I don't miss T&M. Upfront price means no sticker shock. If customer agreed to the price in advance this would have never happened.


 That isn't true at all. I worked for an upfront price company in years past. I had a job where I needed to reset a toilet and rod a drain. I worked up the price, and he signed the invoice to authorize the work. I went to work on it and, completed the job.

When I was done, he commented on how nice of a job I did. How I was neat and efficient with my time. I then presented the bill. He said I'm not paying that. I said you knew what it cost before I did it. He said well I cannot afford that. I said why did you have me do it then? He said well I needed it done.

The moral is dick head customers are everywhere. If I had been working for myself at that time I would have called the police and reported the theft of services. Even having upfront pricing won't solve that problem. Only experiance dealing with people can reduce the amount of people that screw you over.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> That isn't true at all. I worked for an upfront price company in years past. I had a job where I needed to reset a toilet and rod a drain. I worked up the price, and he signed the invoice to authorize the work. I went to work on it and, completed the job.
> 
> When I was done, he commented on how nice of a job I did. How I was neat and efficient with my time. I then presented the bill. He said I'm not paying that. I said you knew what it cost before I did it. He said well I cannot afford that. I said why did you have me do it then? He said well I needed it done.
> 
> The moral is dick head customers are everywhere. If I had been working for myself at that time I would have called the police and reported the theft of services. Even having upfront pricing won't solve that problem. Only experiance dealing with people can reduce the amount of people that screw you over.


When that happens I say no problem it will only take a few minutes to rip it out... As long as I am still there on the jobsite there is nothing the customer can do..... just take all your material back... Once I actually say that... which I have several times before they come up with the cash..no checks

Now if you left the home and tried to collect at a later date you can never recover your material...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> ...I said you knew what it cost before I did it. He said well I cannot afford that. I said why did you have me do it then? He said well I needed it done...


Completely different situation. Pricing systems are not designed to cure dishonest customer problems any more than retail pricing systems are meant to solve shoplifting.

I did not get the impression from the original post that we were discussing a thief, but rather a client with buyer's remorse. I strongly stand by my statement that there is NEVER sticker shock at the end of a job when the customer has the price in advance. Of course there are times when a client believes the finished service wasn't on par with the price that was quoted but that's a whole other topic.

Surprise prices are and always have been a problem with T&M systems. It seems unfair to the consumer to force them to shop without being allowed to see the price tag.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> I can't stand when a customer calls and says they have a plumbing problem in there home, that it won't take me long and that its easy to do.:whistling2: If its easy to do then why are you calling me? :laughing:
> Then when I show them the bill they say it's too much and they could of done the job themselves, after they seen it done by me.
> 
> Do you guys got pain in the ass customers like this?:furious:


No, that never happens to me either. My customers all want to pay me more than the bill states. :laughing:


----------

